# can CRS survive CO2 caused PH fluctuations?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 5g planted and cycled with ADA soil for a month. It has DIY CO2 (Hagen Ladder type) going for 1 bubble per second and I shut down the light at night. Now I want to put some shrimps into it. My ultimate goal is to make this a CRS & (PFR or Yellow) tank. The thing I am not sure is whether the shrimps particularly the CRS can stand the PH fluctuations at night when the light is turned off while the CO2 continues. The CO2 will make it more acidic (I read about this). So does anyone have experience running CO2 on 5g and raise CRS successfully?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello William.

CRS can survive CO2 use on tanks. I suggest using a low bubble count and using the CO2 24/7. Ed (Shaobo) and Stephen (MananaP) both had excellent success doing it this way (mind you they both used pressurized CO2 as it it easier to stabilize and regulate). The only challenge I see is doing it in a 5 gallon tank. I would suggest going with at least a 12" X 24" footprint.

JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

You can use it with a light timer just keep the bubble count low so the ph changes will be minimal


----------

